# The Woodworker's Guide to Pricing Your Work: Book Review



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

If you are interested in pricing your woodworking projects or running a small business you should read this book review: http://www.newenglandswoodworking.com/the-guide-to-pricing-your-work/


----------

